# BWT test kit results interpretation



## rocky66 (Jul 28, 2019)

Hi I have a BWT test kit> i understand that you have to put 1 drop at a time till it changes colour. How does this relate to the setting requires on the BWT head? Ie if it takes 6 drops what bypass setting should be used? 10 drops? How do you work it out please


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Something like this?

<img alt="BWT bestmax installer - Coffee Lounge - Coffee Forums UK" data-ratio="90.57" width="530" data-fileid="26106" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2018_09/Capture.jpg.69e97f59c7e1f4771274173b7f600fd7.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">

I use a BST Bestmax and think I used this table.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@Rhys - Also used the test kit and mine was about 17 degrees total hardness but a bypass of 1 from this chart I found linked in an old forum thread as I assumed they were comparable?

The filter I have to install is the Bestmax standard one, not the premium with extra magnesium.

https://www.bwt-wam.com/shopdocuments/Records/Documents/Download/datenblatt_bestmax_premium_v4_en01_screen.pdf


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Northern_Monkey said:


> @Rhys - Also used the test kit and mine was about 17 degrees total hardness but a bypass of 1 from this chart I found linked in an old forum thread as I assumed they were comparable?
> 
> The filter I have to install is the Bestmax standard one, not the premium with extra magnesium.
> 
> ...


 That'll be right then. Did your kit have 2 vials in it? I've just got the standard Bestmax as you have to flush the premium everyday.

If in doubt give BWT an email or a call and tell them your readings, they'll give you what settings to use

I found it a bit rubbish that they didn't include a leaflet in with the filter cartridge when I changed mine.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@Rhys - Yep agreed on instructions would have been nice for the filter, wasn't that keen on the water loss with the flushing to stop over treatment.

Tests had the two kits in it for total hardness and carbonate/alkalinity. They weren't massively out of whack to be honest, so just going with the recommended settings.

Ended up taking a punt on the v sized one, based on it just being for espresso and v60 being <800 litres per year. If we use it for drinking water as well I will need to revisit that.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Thats the one I have

There's an aquatic store that sells them far cheaper than anywhere else. Shame Water Warehouse stopped doing them as that's where I bought my first one from


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Ah interesting, would you happen to have a link?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

As the OP appears to have their answer above, will pick up on the booklet comment. Have bought 3 BWT Bestmax v's (after having the premiums prior) the first two arrived without booklets these having been bought online from aquatic centres, the last one came via Amazon from a German seller where there were two options: 1 bulk for £5 cheaper and 1 retail which went for. Arrived in a separate carboard box with filter cover on inside plus booklet so assumption is the slightly cheaper ones originally come in a "multipack" and get broken down into single units.

Long winded but hope of use, noting you can always get the tables from the BWT site as above 

John


----------



## rocky66 (Jul 28, 2019)

Thank u very much it all now makes sense. As I use steam and counted 14 drops my bypass setting is 2


----------

